
Bringing the Covox Speech Thing to 2017 - Ivoah
http://yeokhengmeng.com/2017/01/a-science-project-bringing-the-covox-speech-thing-to-2017/
======
voltagex_
Site is down.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20180118211615/http://yeokhengmen...](http://web.archive.org/web/20180118211615/http://yeokhengmeng.com/2017/01/a-science-
project-bringing-the-covox-speech-thing-to-2017/)

[https://archive.org/donate/](https://archive.org/donate/)

------
caf
A loop calling nanosleep() to wait for the next interval, with the process
using a real-time scheduler policy (SCHED_FIFO or SCHED_RR) should be stable
enough.

~~~
nitrogen
I wonder, could DMA transfer be used in one of the newer parallel port modes?
Or is there not a predefined signaling speed, making sample rate
unpredictable?

~~~
caf
The newer parallel port modes require handshaking from the device.

